# Homestead Asylum Upstate New York



## chargergirl68 (Jan 24, 2013)

Homestead Asylum is in Barkersville, New York. 

This is a place that was a hospital for tuberculosis, mostly for children and is said to be very haunted. I know when I went there, when I arrived on site with some friends, I instantly was crying. There is such sadness there, and the air is so heavy. My friend said when I came out of the building that my face did not look like me. So is it haunted, most likely, did I capture anything on film as I did at Grossingers, no. But the whole crying episode and not looking like myself.. there is something going on there. 

There is no place to park here, you need to be dropped off and picked up. And yes there is a place schooch through the fence and in a door in the back. Wear masks if you go in there, this is another asbestos filled place. 

Here is a link with some history: http://gypsy1witch.hubpages.com/hub/The-Legend-of-Saratoga-Homestead-NY

And 2 youtube links: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDcAML1xgbg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKGHmL9RTbM


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 24, 2013)

Asylums are my fave type of explore. Nice to see this 

I know what you mean regarding an oppressed atmosphere? I remember at St Johns Lincolnshire when my battery went stone dead after only one shot ( and yes it was fully charged )


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 24, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> Asylums are my fave type of explore. Nice to see this
> 
> I know what you mean regarding an oppressed atmosphere? I remember at St Johns Lincolnshire when my battery went stone dead after only one shot ( and yes it was fully charged )



WOW!!! Scary.. it really is.. did you feel anything else while you were there or catch anything in your 1 photo?

That happened to me while I was in Spotsivania in Virgina.. my brother wanted to go to this civil war cemetery at night.. ok I am game. took my camera and 2 batteries within 5 minutes of being there both were dead.. and then the video camera went dead.. creepy place that was.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 24, 2013)

Mention anything creepy on here and the sceptics come flying out of the closet :twitcy: Enough said


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 24, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> Mention anything creepy on here and the sceptics come flying out of the closet :twitcy: Enough said



LOL!! Hey I need my evidence first before I believe anything.. but the camera battery thing.. I have had happen to me before.. knowing full well I just picked the batteries off the charger


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 24, 2013)

Your right it does look scarey,thanks for sharing.


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 25, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Your right it does look scarey,thanks for sharing.



Glad someone else sees that besides me


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 25, 2013)

Great shots ! no.1 is the killer tho fantastic mood and textures


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 25, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Great shots ! no.1 is the killer tho fantastic mood and textures



Thank you so much! this was a great place, even though it was a bit spooky


----------



## whitelaw (Jan 25, 2013)

Nature reclaims all things in time it appears.


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 26, 2013)

good stuff, wish it was closer ha aha


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like a fab place! Shame its so far away! Great pics i especially like the first, fab report thanks


----------



## victoriana (Jan 30, 2013)

my camera also went dead after having full battery at st. Johns! strange place


----------



## victoriana (Jan 30, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> Asylums are my fave type of explore. Nice to see this
> 
> I know what you mean regarding an oppressed atmosphere? I remember at St Johns Lincolnshire when my battery went stone dead after only one shot ( and yes it was fully charged )



^^ my camera also went dead after having full battery at St. johns strange place!


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Looks like a fab place! Shame its so far away! Great pics i especially like the first, fab report thanks



Well if you ever venture over the pond to NY let me know


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 30, 2013)

victoriana said:


> ^^ my camera also went dead after having full battery at St. johns strange place!



1: I hate when that happens, and 2: i get paranoid lol


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 9, 2013)

Asylums are my fave too, the holy grail....i could spend hours in there! Never worn a mask, maybe I should do the places I go in,,,,,thanks for sharing


----------



## chargergirl68 (Feb 9, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> Asylums are my fave too, the holy grail....i could spend hours in there! Never worn a mask, maybe I should do the places I go in,,,,,thanks for sharing



That might be a good idea to wear one lol I got really sick last year from a old resort I was in.. always wear one now esp if the location is really really bad.


----------

